# Hopping up T-Jet push button controllers



## smartresins (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello. I got a pair of vintage T-jet push button controllers. I was told these do not allow full power to run to the car. Does anyone know how to hop them up or rework them to resolve this issue? Thank you. Jody


----------

